# كورسات صيانة للاجهزة الطبية



## kareem_mohamed (8 مارس 2012)

*لاول مرة بمصر كورسات صيانة عملى على اجهزة الكلى(جامبرو_فريزنيس)وايضاالحضانات (drager_airshield_m&e)لتعليم الاعطال بالمكن ولايشترط الخبرة او ان تكون بالمجال لتعلمها وبالامكان العمل مع توفير قطع الغيار الازمة للعمل بها كمهنة ويستخرج من الشركة شهادة خبرة توءهلك للعمل فى المجال
ثمن الكورس 500ج
للاستعلام 01111106417
*​


----------



## lion86 (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الرجاء من سيادتكم توضيح بيانات الشركة التي سوف تقوم بتدريبنا وكيفية التدريب وعدد المتدربين و مدة الكورس ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

